# x2 free six packs



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I have these two six packs of well maintained cigars that I don't need. I you want one all you need to do is have at least 25 posts or one positive feedback and ask for whichever one you want. Free, shipped to the USA!


----------



## Maxwellsays (Sep 15, 2017)

Left one. 

...It can't be that easy right?


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll take the other...


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Quick and clean! @bellts. @Maxwellsays
Send me your addresses in a PM. I am pretty sure I will get these out on Tuesday.


----------



## Maxwellsays (Sep 15, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> Quick and clean! @bellts. @Maxwellsays
> Send me your addresses in a PM. I am pretty sure I will get these out on Tuesday.


Wow, thanks so much!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Maxwellsays said:


> Wow, thanks so much!


Sometimes there is a free lunch, or at least some decent free cheap smokes. :wink2:


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

blackrabbit said:


> Quick and clean! @bellts. @Maxwellsays
> Send me your addresses in a PM. I am pretty sure I will get these out on Tuesday.


Can you let @Maxwellsays also have the Arganese CL3? I already have a few.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

bellts said:


> Can you let @Maxwellsays also have the Arganese CL3? I already have a few.


Sure.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Thats a nice gesture Blackrabbit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwellsays (Sep 15, 2017)

bellts said:


> Can you let @Maxwellsays also have the Arganese CL3? I already have a few.





blackrabbit said:


> Sure.


Well shucks, that is certainly not necessary but appreciated!


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sweet deal... and I missed it.... story of my life I suppose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

That’s a first class feller right ther..


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

These got sent out USPS today:

Max: 9114901230803828405934
Tim: 9114901230803828405927

Enjoy brothers!


----------



## Maxwellsays (Sep 15, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> These got sent out USPS today:
> 
> Max: 9114901230803828405934
> Tim: 9114901230803828405927
> ...


You are an awesome person!


----------

